

UFO Sightings on 1/30/2011 - Faked or not? - eapen
http://thoughtcatalog.com/2011/ufo-sightings-in-jerusalem-and-utah/

======
aphyr
Well, _that's_ unexpected!

The Utah footage is at least consistent with human aircraft behavior. Could be
a high-altitude drone (if it's silent, it probably isn't a helicopter) or
perhaps an airship.

The Israel footage... well. You could definitely fake that with an hour in an
editor. On the other hand, a flash like that should have attracted a shitload
of eyewitnesses... so, there ought to be tons of corroborating reports.

------
anon1234567890
My brother spent 20+ years in the Air Force in an area that put him in contact
with classified info, aerial/satellite reconnaissance, etc. He's a hardcore
patriot and I've never known him to lie.

He recently told me the following:

The US (and probably other countries) have been visited by what he called
'extraterrestrial drones' at many of their nuclear weapons installations since
WWII. They don't think the crafts are piloted by beings of any kind and they
have absolutely no idea where they are from.

Though I have a hard time wrapping my head around the idea, I did believe what
he told me.

~~~
wil2k
They don't have to be extraterrestrial per se..

You might want to take e.g. a look at this excellent piece of literature:

Roswell and the Reich: The Nazi Connection

[http://www.amazon.com/Roswell-Reich-Connection-Joseph-
Farrel...](http://www.amazon.com/Roswell-Reich-Connection-Joseph-
Farrell/dp/1935487051/)

Or listen to some interviews: <http://www.thebyteshow.com/JosephPFarrell.html>

------
eapen
I am not a UFO believer but the speed at which the light rises back up into
the sky was crazy.

